# Caught Speeding



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I GOT STOPPED FOR SPEEDING THE OTHER DAY.
I THOUGHT I COULD TALK

MY WAY OUT OF IT, UNTIL THE OFFICER LOOKED AT MY DOG IN THE BACK SEAT
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao very good :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Where do you find these!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dalecrx (Mar 24, 2007)

That is brillant!!!


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Just my sense of humour


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

